# low hcg level and spotting



## luvmygirls

Hi, According to when I believe my last period was....which I think the first day of it was somewhere between April 4 and April 11, I should be about 5 weeks pregnant. This was confirmed through a preg test on May 10. Last Saturday, May 14 I began spotting...brown blood, not alot...only when i wiped and there was a tiny bit when i peed. It was continuing on Monday and I was scared so I went to the ER. They took hcg levels and it was 144 and they said that was low for 5 weeks so told me it was either a threatened miscarriage or i was earlier than I had thought. He prescribed pre-natals and sent me home without any answers, just to go see my gyno 2 days later to test hcg level again. went to gyno today and i still have a little bit of brown discharge...they took blood to test levels again, but they prob wont be back until Friday. I feel fine, no cramping. Hardly any brown blood now. Has anyone else had this or had a low hcg initially with spotting? im so confused and just want an answer :(


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey hun, did not want to read and run. I have never had that specific experience. I did have some pink spotting early on in this pregnancy that turned out to be a subchorionic hematoma that resolved on its own. With my m/c last fall, I had brown spotting but also severe cramping. They never tested my HCG, but instead sent me straight over for an ultrasound and confirmed I had lost my little one.

Have you talked to your doctor about getting an early ultrasound?


----------



## mafiamom

first off, one hcg test is NOT a test. it may be low, but what they want to see is that number doubling. so before you really get worried, wait and see what these next numbers are. if they are doubled you are good even if they are perceived as low :)

kup!!


----------



## luvmygirls

so got the numbers back today and no they did not double but they did go up to 220....was at 144. it hadnt been quite 48 hrs when i took the second one. im still trying to have hope. still spotting brown blood. no cramps. the nurse said they really wanted to see them double, but its not all bad because they did go up. they cannot do an ultrasound until it reaches 1500. nothing they can really tell me...except to wait for these next results. im going in morning for more lab work...should know something by mon or tues. sooo stressed and just want an answer :(


----------



## ahbon

luvmygirls - sorry you are going thru beta hell - I had this with my m/c but not all of them end this way - sometimes they are just slow starters - I pray this is in fact your case :) x


----------



## liberty2011

Had the brown spotting with all 3 of my mc. but..my hcg always went down not up at all it would go from the 300's straight down to 90's!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I did not have hcg test, but have had spotting light brown, dark brown, pink, orange, some red bleeding (you name the color and consistency and I have had it) non-stop since 5 weeks. My last scan was at 7+3 and everything looked fine..I only dated 7+2 but doctor said it was fine. Things were growing and heartbeat was strong. I know sometimes spotting means miscarriage, but many times it doesn't. Try not to stress until you find out for sure. I had convinced myself I was having a miscarriage as I was spotting and a scan at 5+4 showed nothing in my gestational sac...no yolk or anything, and I was sure of my ovulation date. Anyway, a week later it had all grown, and then two days after that (went back in due to actual red blood) things had caught up. It is stressful, but try and stay calm! Good luck! :)


----------



## luvmygirls

Well the numbers went up to 746 so the doctors assumed everything is good now and that I'm just earlier along than I thought....but yesterday the brown spotting turned red and there was tissue in it and im having severe cramping. Tonight I went to ER they did an ultrasound and saw nothing do the radiologist actually said miscarriage. Did a pelvic and cervix is still closed tested hcg and it is now 3300! Gave pain meds said it would probably pass on its own and to follow up with ob Tuesday. Y in the world have the numbers quadrupled if I'm miscarrying?? Don't get this :(


----------



## MissTwinkles

> I did not have hcg test, but have had spotting light brown, dark brown, pink, orange, some red bleeding (you name the color and consistency and I have had it) non-stop since 5 weeks. My last scan was at 7+3 and everything looked fine..I only dated 7+2 but doctor said it was fine. Things were growing and heartbeat was strong. I know sometimes spotting means miscarriage, but many times it doesn't. Try not to stress until you find out for sure. I had convinced myself I was having a miscarriage as I was spotting and a scan at 5+4 showed nothing in my gestational sac...no yolk or anything, and I was sure of my ovulation date. Anyway, a week later it had all grown, and then two days after that (went back in due to actual red blood) things had caught up. It is stressful, but try and stay calm! Good luck!

ohhh, fingers are crossed. Maybe there is still a bit of hope - anyhow sure was helpful finfing this forum :coffee: I just read alsi that coffee slows the egg in the tubes, a helpful (but I cant post it yet till I do 10 posts lol) :nope:


----------



## luvmygirls

Just had emergency surgery. It was n my tubes


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Omg sweetie I'm so very sorry. That was exact how my loss was too. Did you keep tube??


----------



## luvmygirls

He removed entire tube. It was completely full. About to burst. God guided everything perfectly yesterday


----------



## Desperado167

Omg ,:hugs:,am so so sorry Hun but glad u are ok praying for you,xxxxxx


----------



## unnamed

I am so sorry :hugs: you are in my thoughts and prayers.:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm so very sorry :cry:


----------



## lorialo1976

My last period was Nov 26th which means I should be around 5 1/2 weeks pregnant. Two night ago I started spotting red, thick blood. The next day and a half it was watery and pink. HCG level was checked and came back very low at 72. Everything I have read indicates level is extremely low if I'm in fact 5 1/2 weeks. Bleeding has stopped today and another HCG test is scheduled for tomorrow. I'm hoping my numbers double tomorrow and all of this worry was for nothing. 

I am prepared to hear the worst but am wondering if anyone has had similar situation and what the outcome was. Also, any input or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## K_love16

luvmygirls said:


> Well the numbers went up to 746 so the doctors assumed everything is good now and that I'm just earlier along than I thought....but yesterday the brown spotting turned red and there was tissue in it and im having severe cramping. Tonight I went to ER they did an ultrasound and saw nothing do the radiologist actually said miscarriage. Did a pelvic and cervix is still closed tested hcg and it is now 3300! Gave pain meds said it would probably pass on its own and to follow up with ob Tuesday. Y in the world have the numbers quadrupled if I'm miscarrying?? Don't get this :(




I am actually in the same situation I know this post was years ago but this just happened to me last night and I need some answers! They told me I'm either earlier than I think or that I was already pregnant my baby stopped growing and I'm having a miscarriage or either and eptopic pregnancy I got back tomorrow to get more blood work done but as of now my HCG levels are 144 and I'm suppose to be 5 weeks! They can't see anything with a normal ultrasound nor vaginal! I've had a miscarriage before and it's devastating I just pray this isn't the case this time!


----------

